# Has Shaun White been excommunicated from snowboard media?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think he's been busy skating. Just wait until the contest season starts, and the haters start hating...


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

is shaun the only professional snowboarder that drives a lambo murcielago? i know the skiier jon olsson has one lol. i guess other boarders are a little jealous?


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> is shaun the only professional snowboarder that drives a lambo murcielago? i know the skiier jon olsson has one lol. i guess other boarders are a little jealous?


Les just say I'm pretty sure he's the only boarder making the type of money hes making.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Method said:


> Les just say I'm pretty sure he's the only boarder making the type of money hes making.


does anyone know who's the 2nd highest gross earning snowboarder?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> does anyone know who's the 2nd highest gross earning snowboarder?


Last I heard Terje was making a killing, not sure about actual income stats on snowboarders though. 

Just wait until the X games, then you'll hear his name non-stop for 2 hours every night. I'm not hating on him, I'm hating on ESPNs coverage.

Edit: The Terje income was from a few years back, was only reported as "6 figures". Don't remember where it came from.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

lol wow. 6 figures is like a far cry from shaun's reported $10 mil last or this year according to his 60 mins interview. but man, i can't imagine what shaun must be feeling. i mean, how does a person not cave in from all these expectations and pressure?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Can't hate on the guy for being phenomenal in two different sports. Right now he is the Tony Hawk of snowboarding, and I think the media just realizes that and are spinning it the same way.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm sure a lot of guys are jealouz, but White is doing great things for the sport. He visibility he's getting and money he's making will eventually trickle down to other riders. He's doing for snowboarding now what Chuck Liddell did for MMA a few years ago - bringing it to the mainstream.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm sure a lot of guys are jealouz, but White is doing great things for the sport. He visibility he's getting and money he's making will eventually trickle down to other riders. He's doing for snowboarding now what Chuck Liddell did for MMA a few years ago - bringing it to the mainstream.


That's exactly the way I see it. When people watch him win gold medals at the XGames and Olympics it makes them want to go hop on a snowboard and try it out. If anything he has made the sport much bigger then it would have been without him.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> That's exactly the way I see it. When people watch him win gold medals at the XGames and Olympics it makes them want to go hop on a snowboard and try it out. If anything he has made the sport much bigger then it would have been without him.


Makes me want to go to Target :laugh:


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

man i tell you sumthing that kid has been in the spot light for a loooong time either he knew how it will help in the future or not. he was doing nickelodeon specials about sports when he was like 11 then he was like the youngest ever to compete in x games at like 13-14 or sumthing, did pretty damn well. finally hit puberty than bam DOMINATED the competitive scene for years and still dominant today. he puts more time in than anyone else CREATING tricks that blow our minds, we wouldnt have the double cork without this guy and the double mctwist 12 OMG. of course the FRENDS are trying to beat him he's the best, wouldnt u strive to beat the top guy as well? maybe fame has gotten to him a bit but so what he put in his time he EARNED it, been working hard since before his balls dropped. and snowboarding didnt even get much media attenntion in the olympics (at least the half pipe) until sean came around, snowboarding woudnt be half as popular today without him imo, so y hate? this guy as done more for snowboarding than anyone else combined.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^^

You do realize that White wasn't the first guy doing double corks, right? I think he was the first to bring them to the pipe, but other guys were throwing them down in slopestyle before.

I think this is why so many people hate on White. Too many people think Shaun White invented everything about snowboarding. He's the best half pipe rider in the world right now and it's damn near impossible to argue otherwise, but he's not the end all be all of snowboarding. The hate comes because if you watched media coverage of snowboarding, you'd think he was the only guy that snowboards.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

People then need to forward the hate towards the media, because more then anything the media is a business trying to make money, and they see him as a big fat cash cow so they spend all their time spamming him rather then anyone else.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

haters gonna hate


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shaun White isn't snowboarding, isn't an innovator, and generally is one of the biggest douches I've ever known. Shaun White at 13 years old would kick Shaun White at 23 years old ass for what he's become.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

shaun white's lambo doesn't care what some 13 year old shaun white has to say


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Shaun White isn't snowboarding, isn't an innovator, and generally is one of the biggest douches I've ever known. Shaun White at 13 years old would kick Shaun White at 23 years old ass for what he's become.


I was thinking something along the same line. I remember when Shaun was following around Eddie Wall and Peter Line 10 yrs ago getting some shots in early vids and idolizing those guys when they were pushing the sport. Now that he's the one pushing it he's pretty much become espn's poster boy and doesn't give respect to the rest of what snowboarding is.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

******** said:


> man i tell you sumthing that kid has been in the spot light for a loooong time either he knew how it will help in the future or not. he was doing nickelodeon specials about sports when he was like 11 then he was like the youngest ever to compete in x games at like 13-14 or sumthing, did pretty damn well. finally hit puberty than bam DOMINATED the competitive scene for years and still dominant today. he puts more time in than anyone else CREATING tricks that blow our minds, we wouldnt have the double cork without this guy and the double mctwist 12 OMG. of course the FRENDS are trying to beat him he's the best, wouldnt u strive to beat the top guy as well? maybe fame has gotten to him a bit but so what he put in his time he EARNED it, been working hard since before his balls dropped. and snowboarding didnt even get much media attenntion in the olympics (at least the half pipe) until sean came around, snowboarding woudnt be half as popular today without him imo, so y hate? this guy as done more for snowboarding than anyone else combined.


Not everyone likes park and pipe bro.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

No doubt the dude is probably on a power/money trip, he's had everything he ever wanted handed to him on a silver platter.



> Not everyone likes park and pipe bro.


One thing I don't like about the current "Image" of snowboarding is that it is ALL about freestyle. When you tell someone you snowboard, the first thing they ask you is what tricks you can do. Being able to shred on a snowboard no longer seems to matter as long as you can slip-slide into the park. I die a little bit inside when I see these kids who can hit boxes and jumps all day long but can't fucking actually RIDE a snowboard very well.

I didn't bother looking at the tremendously highlighted GoodWood test this year, but from what I heard ALL the boards were park/freestyle. In all honesty freestyle only corners maybe 30% of the snowboarding market, maybe less. I guess flying tomatoes bring in more viewers = more money.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

******** said:


> man i tell you sumthing that kid has been in the spot light for a loooong time either he knew how it will help in the future or not. he was doing nickelodeon specials about sports when he was like 11 then he was like the youngest ever to compete in x games at like 13-14 or sumthing, did pretty damn well. finally hit puberty than bam DOMINATED the competitive scene for years and still dominant today. he puts more time in than anyone else CREATING tricks that blow our minds, we wouldnt have the double cork without this guy and the double mctwist 12 OMG. of course the FRENDS are trying to beat him he's the best, wouldnt u strive to beat the top guy as well? maybe fame has gotten to him a bit but so what he put in his time he EARNED it, been working hard since before his balls dropped. and snowboarding didnt even get much media attenntion in the olympics (at least the half pipe) until sean came around, snowboarding woudnt be half as popular today without him imo, so y hate? this guy as done more for snowboarding than anyone else combined.


whatchu talkin bout willis? the only move white created was teh mctwist 12. tricks are still being created now in the offseason. torstein horgmo recently landed a triple cork.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> I die a little bit inside when I see these kids who can hit boxes and jumps all day long but can't fucking actually RIDE a snowboard very well.


so what is your definition of RIDE? i really wanna know.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> so what is your definition of RIDE? i really wanna know.


I think he's talking about the park rats that can jib like no other but can't actually ride for shit. You know, linking proper turns, etc. I literally seen kids side slipping around in the park and think they're beginners, then they 180 onto a rail and 360 off of it. Sure, they can jib, but I'd still say they can't RIDE for shit.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I think ******** was talking about the double cork in the pipe. Shaun was the first to bring that and the 12 to the pipe. He only invented the double McTwist 12. In skateboarding, he's now invented two tricks.

I won't lie, I like Shaun White. He pretty much sparked my interest in snowboarding. Now look. I'm working in the snowboard retail world and I'm helping out a ton of riders on these very forums. Why hate on a guy that has brought many riders like me to the sport?

Anything anyone says about his personality is pretty much moot. Unless you hang out with the guy regularly, it's all just speculation to me. Actually, my friend that works for ESPN X-Games hangs out with him twice a year. I never once heard him say that Shaun White is a dick. The only thing I have heard is that Shaun pretty much becomes a recluse after the spot lights are off.

As for Terje's 6 figures, that's only because he chose to go that route. Terje could have, and I'm sure still can, if he chose to make millions. He did not. He turned down the Olympics back in his day because of his personal beliefs about the sport and what the Olympics meant for snowboarding.

Why do so many people care so much about the money the guy makes? Why do you even care that he has a Target line? How does that affect you? What? You see more and more Target shopping riders on the hill?

Yea, he drives a Lambo. So what? I would buy a lot of crazy cars too. Did you know he bought shit for his parents first though? At least the guy has a lot of love for his parents and family. Something a lot of Americans do not have (some parents don't deserve love though, I won't deny that).

Stop believing everything you see in the media. Even if it's from other riders that have only came in contact with Shaun at a few events. People exaggerate all the time.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> so what is your definition of RIDE? i really wanna know.


It means that if I took those park rats to the top of a gnarly double black diamond and told them to shred it, they wouldn't know what the fuck to do.

And like Leo said, the bottomline is that the dude has done way more good for the snowboarding industry then harm, and if you were in his shoes with piles of money and promotion being thrown at you, you would likely do the same.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

He's a wicked rider, he knows how to work the media and he has obviously worked out how to play the media to his advantage. 

Who cares if he sells out or whatever you want to call it. If I could do the shit he does I would do the exact same thing. 

Trust me, I would trade my dodge caravan for a lambo in a heartbeat!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

roremc said:


> Trust me, I would trade my dodge caravan for a lambo in a heartbeat!


True that man.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shauns a douche and hasn't done anything good for snowboarding. He takes on this role of being unapproachable to even kids which is bullshit he's forgotten what it means to be a pro. When he's in town it's the Shaun White show, I've actually seen him in the bar scream I'm Shaun White do you know who I am I can do what I want. It's bullshit the kids a fucking chode and is not what snowboarding is about and definitely does not represent it. Can he shred? Yeah but who gives a fuck about that woo hoo you can shred but when you're not doing anything with your image to help anything you're a fucking douche nozzle and his attitude goes along with that.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Shauns a douche and hasn't done anything good for snowboarding. He takes on this role of being unapproachable to even kids which is bullshit he's forgotten what it means to be a pro. When he's in town it's the Shaun White show, I've actually seen him in the bar scream I'm Shaun White do you know who I am I can do what I want. It's bullshit the kids a fucking chode and is not what snowboarding is about and definitely does not represent it. Can he shred? Yeah but who gives a fuck about that woo hoo you can shred but when you're not doing anything with your image to help anything you're a fucking douche nozzle and his attitude goes along with that.


Could say the same about your attitude sometimes BA?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I do say the same thing about myself daily.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Well now that that's all been cleared up....

WHO WANTS TO GO TO CHUCKY CHEESE'S!!!!!

meeeeeee


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I hate how shaun white acts like he invented the double cork in the pipe and it was actually david benedek back in 2007. And this kid is on prime time TV taking all the credit. Douchbag is right.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Michalchuk had doubles in the pipe at the turn of the century, Matt Lindy was doing them at the Grand Prix here in Breck in like 04. Dubs have been around for years.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I never indulge in the Shaun White hating, but I also don't really care about him as a rider. I really don't give a shit about many pros at all, really. TBH, Terje, Muller and BM Jones are the only pros in the lime light that I would say I enjoy watching ride in pornos.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I guess its time for the semi-annual hate on shawn white thread! :laugh:

Never met the guy. Only seen him on TV. He's a good rider, but neither he, nor his sponsors are getting any more of my money by pimping him out to ESPN/MTV/etc.

The guy is rich, but probably not happy if he acts like a d-bag all the time.....

on the other hand, he might realize that all of his 'fans' only want his autograph because Red Bull is broadcasting commericals and highlights of him every other day.... and that they don't know/care what he is like as a person. 

I've heard it said that Fame is as much a curse as a blessing


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> I've heard it said that Fame is as much a curse as a blessing


I think that's the truth. It will make people into either seclusive shadows, or overbearing Dbags, or both at different times.

I think most of the hate though is just from the fact that there are alott of other riders out there who are close or on his level who get no recognition, while he sits on the podium in his lambo. People don't think he deserves to be where he is.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I do say the same thing about myself daily.


true story!! 


I find it hilarious that this thread is even here. Who care's about Shaun White. All I know is that snowboarding started out as a community for people that weren't 'liked' and were seen as hoodlums and whatnot back in the 80's. Snowboarding wasn't invented or enjoyed by MILLIONS of people so that it could be talked about to make someone feel better or richer or more powerful than someone else. It's all bullshit. If you actually see Shaun White compete, he's nothing special. His runs are boring and he does the same tricks over and over. Who cares?

One more thing, he is a major douchbag. At the '07 US Open he didn't compete because he 'hurt his ankle'. He showed up for finals, sat on the ground and didn't talk to anyone. When it was over, he put his hood over his head and was walked by his body guards to snowmobile and that was that. If he was doing anything for snowboarding, he would have at least shook some hands and said hello. This past year, he didn't even show up for the half pipe comp at the US Open and Danny Davis even called him out on it. But again, you probably weren't there to hear it so you wouldn't know.

Put it this way, we all love the shred. So get over Shaun White and do you.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

One thing I don't like about the current "Image" of snowboarding is that it is ALL about freestyle. When you tell someone you snowboard said:


> I honestly think its all going back to the back country now though. Check out all the new videos. There is a ton of backcountry riding in them. I think kids are starting to respect the roots. In my opinion riders like shaun white are what is ruining snowboarding. Pulling all this corporate bullshit into and saying hey, you land a triple cork and we will send you to the x-games. Does anyone care if the kid can shred pow lines or acutally shred anything else and keep it stylish? I respect shauns riding but I dont respect him. Anyone that brings fackin Target and things that have nothing to do with snowboarding should be excommunicated from the snowboard media. We dont need that. Be gone with the corporate bullshit and get back to the roots!
> 
> P.S. Does any one really know who landed the first double cork on video? I do but i'm just curious.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

NinjaSteez said:


> P.S. Does any one really know who landed the first double cork on video? I do but i'm just curious.


Mike Basich did double backflips in big air comps in the 90's, Gigi does a double cork in the movie destroyer, Matt Lindy did a double Mctwist at the Breckenridge Grand prix around a decade or so ago, Michalchuk was doing double backflips in the pipe in 00/01. There's a video of Damien Sanders and Steve Graham doing double back flips in I think it was Critical Condition from 87.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah I didnt think there was one right answer either. JP Walker did one of the first actual double corks in the video Chulksmack. That was one of the others


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Mike Basich did double backflips in big air comps in the 90's, Gigi does a double cork in the movie destroyer, Matt Lindy did a double Mctwist at the Breckenridge Grand prix around a decade or so ago, Michalchuk was doing double backflips in the pipe in 00/01. There's a video of Damien Sanders and Steve Graham doing double back flips in I think it was Critical Condition from 87.


how come we never saw doubles in competitions until recently?


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Snowboarding wasnt about comps back then like it is now would be my guess


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

jegnorge said:


> how come we never saw doubles in competitions until recently?


you fall, you don't get paid


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> you fall, you don't get paid


you dont get paid in comps? don't winners get like $10k to $20k in prizes?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> you dont get paid in comps? don't winners get like $10k to $20k in prizes?


He meant fall as in not land it...not winning.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Honestly because 98% of people doing dubs look like shit. When I was trying them in the foam pit at Woodward it just looked like I was flailing all over. Smooth dubs are few and far between.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

jegnorge said:


> how come we never saw doubles in competitions until recently?


If you look up Michalchuk on youtube theres a video from 2000 of him doing a double flip with a spin in a halfpipe comp...It's hard to tell what it is from the angle but it looks corkish. I saw Lindy had the double crippler in a comp in '01. Heres an interveiw where Benedek is asked about being the first to do the double cork ten in the pipe.

JP & Jeremy Guest Editor Guestbook: David Benedek | Snowboarder Magazine


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> I die a little bit inside when I see these kids who can hit boxes and jumps all day long but can't fucking actually RIDE a snowboard very well.


funniest thing i read all week!! and couldn't agree more


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Extremo said:


> If you look up Michalchuk on youtube theres a video from 2000 of him doing a double flip with a spin in a halfpipe comp...It's hard to tell what it is from the angle but it looks corkish. Jeremy Guest Editor Guestbook: David Benedek | Snowboarder Magazine[/url]


yup just saw it. i would call it a double bs rodeo. danny davis did the same thing and beat shaun once i think.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Double flips have been around forever...it's the massive rotation added to the double's that makes the tricks "new". Shit Farmer and Rippey were doing double flips off of clifs in the early mid 90's but there was no rotation to them. Michalchuk and Lindy are the first guys I can think of that started adding rotation to the doubles but IIRC they also weren't off axis rotations like they're doing now. Benedek I believe was the first on film to do a double 1080...though I think there were a couple of others working on them also at the time.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I have always considered double backflips to fakie in the pipe Michalchuk`s and always will. He made a halfpipe look like a blast.

Nowadays people are fucking dead on precision it seems. Like halfpipe is fucking serious business(which it is I guess), not so fun looking.


----------

